#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  After rain comes sunshine

## lopititia

Verhaal gestopt !

----------


## lopititia

Na een succes via een andere site besloot ik het ook met jullie te delen. Hoop dat jullie ervan zullen genieten en upss zijn altijd welkom  :Smilie:

----------


## Tranquilla020

MashaAllah ik heb al je verhalen gelezen je bent echt steengoed en schrijft geweldig. Blijf zo doorgaan xxxx

----------


## samir 1977

Wat ben jij steen en steen goed. Zit je verhalen met open mond te lezen. Wat geweldig.

----------


## lopititia

Samir: erg bedankt voor je reactie. Je verhalen zijn ook leuk  :Smilie:

----------


## lopititia

Wel jammer als niemand het leest ga ik ook niet verder plaatsen ' :frons:

----------


## samir 1977

Ik lees het wel. :Smilie:  Want jij bent veel beter met schrijven dan ikke. :Smilie:

----------


## lopititia

> Ik lees het wel. Want jij bent veel beter met schrijven dan ikke.


Zal ik toch verder gaan? Erg bedankt maar ik vind dat je beter kan schrijven  :Smilie:  Boven mijn niveau  :knipoog:

----------


## samir 1977

Ja, want jij krijgt een 10 en ikke een 1.

----------


## lopititia

> Ja, want jij krijgt een 10 en ikke een 1.


Nee hoor jouw verhalen zijn beter  :Smilie:

----------

